# FMM renewal



## mukki1812 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I want to get FMM renewed expiring on 29th Aug 2016 (Monday) for my mother.
So, her stay can be extended in mexico for 6 months.

Can I know the cheapest and safest option to get it renewed via visiting to San Antonio/Tijuana/any other place ? 


Regards,
Mike


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mukki1812 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to get FMM renewed expiring on 29th Aug 2016 (Monday) for my mother.
> So, her stay can be extended in mexico for 6 months.
> ...


Will she drive or fly? If driving, Laredo is the closest border town to Guadalajara. If flying, Volaris has cheap flights to the US. 

If she has a senior card, a bus to the border is probably the cheapest option.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You can't renew ..... you get a new one. You may not have to cross the border depending on where the INM station is in the town you choose


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are regional airline flights to Tijuana and the Tijuana Airport has a new pedestrian bridge to the USA and back for ticketed passengers. One crosses customs and can walk right back to the airport from the USA side without ever going outdoors. There is a toll for the bridge; $12 mas o menos.
GDL-Tijuana by a regional airline might be the easiest/most economical combination if it could be done in one day. Check the possibilities.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

The OP said, "I want to get FMM renewed expiring on 29th Aug 2016 (Monday) for my mother."

That sounds a lot like he expects(ed) to be able to do this FOR HER, which of course one cannot do... get a new (can't Renew as has been stated) FMM Tourist Card for someone else. Right!?!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RickS said:


> The OP said, "I want to get FMM renewed expiring on 29th Aug 2016 (Monday) for my mother."
> 
> That sounds a lot like he expects(ed) to be able to do this FOR HER, which of course one cannot do... get a new (can't Renew as has been stated) FMM Tourist Card for someone else. Right!?!


Maybe the OP meant he wants to help his mother renew her FMM, actually, help her get a new one.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, I think that is what we all are assuming, but.....


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

sparks said:


> You can't renew ..... you get a new one. You may not have to cross the border depending on where the INM station is in the town you choose


I've done that with an FMM, and TIP as well, swapping both out at the same time without crossing the border. If the official looks like he/she is having a bad day however, you might want to cancel the old ones and wait for the next shift to take out the new ones. In Tijuana a new FMM can be gotten without even leaving the airport. You pass through immigration before boarding a flight to the interior, and they'll make sure you have one.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> I've done that with an FMM, and TIP as well, swapping both out at the same time without crossing the border. If the official looks like he/she is having a bad day however, you might want to cancel the old ones and wait for the next shift to take out the new ones. In Tijuana a new FMM can be gotten without even leaving the airport. You pass through immigration before boarding a flight to the interior, and they'll make sure you have one.


The problem at the TJ airport is yes you can get a new 180 day FMM tourist card there with no questions asked by only showing your boarding pass but you cannot turn in your soon to be expired FMM card there. They send you to their INM office on the border at either San Ysidro or Otay Mesa to do that. A trip to the closest border crossing is at Otay Mesa and costs about $300.00 pesos for the taxi both ways. They drive up a special driveway and let you off right at the ADUANA [Customs] and INM [Immigrtion] offices where the taxi stand is.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Although one is supposed to turn in the old FMM many do not but instead of spending 300 pesos for a taxi you could drop it in a mail box for the price of a stamp, sent it here:

INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE MIGRACION
PUENTE PUERTA S/N
COLONIA FEDERAL
TIJUANA, B.C. MEXICO C.P. 22310


----------



## tennal (Sep 17, 2016)

*crossing @ laredo*

i crossed for 2 years in laredo and never knew i had to turn in my FMM... i even crossed in the same day... took a ride up with a friend crossed border and walked back across and took a bus back to Guanajuato state.

if ANYONE uses laredo and is having a hard time getting a Temp residency card (i had trouble in houston)... take all the info you need to laredo... 

2 blocks west of the bus station is the Mexican Consulate... go in there and get it down... it took me 2 hours tops, and thats cause i had to go get something copied and come back and get in line again.


----------

